# 1,369 Vampires at Whitby



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Omgoth!!! This would have been so much fun!!

Hundreds of Dracula fans descend on Whitby every year, with many visitors to the resort asking where Dracula's grave is located, forgetting he is a fictional character.








Whitby Dracula gathering smashes vampire fancy dress world record


A total of 1,369 people attended Whitby Abbey in North Yorkshire dressed as vampires, organisers say.



www.bbc.com


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Woo-hoo - they did it!!


----------

